# Bike box hire



## PaulB (10 Aug 2015)

Does anyone know who does bike box hire in the North West?

Owning a bike box that takes up too much space wasn't a good idea for the couple of weeks a year I was using it so I sold it and thought I'd hire in future. I've contacted one or two places but wanted more advice and info from you good people. Who should I avoid and who have you had good experience with relating to hiring bike boxes for overseas trips?


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Aug 2015)

Have you tried your local LBS, especially one with an affiliated club?


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Aug 2015)

PaulB said:


> Does anyone know who does bike box hire in the North West?


I hired an Alan Bikebox from BIKESHAK in Altrincham a few years ago. 

TBH I don't know if they still do it but must be worth a shout.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2015)

@PaulB - I have a SciCon bike box you could borrow free, gratis and for nothing - it is currently languishing in my cellar doing nowt!

NB It is heavy - weight of the empty box is ~13kg but that makes it very tough. It survived a full-scale baggage handler attack with only a broken corner and no damage to my bike. I repaired the box so it rolls properly again.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## PaulB (12 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> @PaulB - I have a SciCon bike box you could borrow free, gratis and for nothing - it is currently languishing in my cellar doing nowt!
> 
> NB It is heavy - weight of the empty box is ~13kg but that makes it very tough. It survived a full-scale baggage handler attack with only a broken corner and no damage to my bike. I repaired the box so it rolls properly again.
> 
> PM me if you are interested.


Thanks very much for that kind offer, Colin but my next door neighbour has one he's offered to sell me! I informed him I would give it a try out before making a decision. It so happens work are taking us to Jersey in October so I'm adding a few days extra on to that and taking my bike with me so I'll hang on to that for this extra trip. But thanks very much.


----------

